# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  My preferred desktop environment is:

## TheFridge

My preferred desktop environment is::
  KDE
 GNOME
 Xfce
 Enlightenment
 Fluxbox
 Console mode
 None of the above






More...

----------


## jay019

Fluxbox (RIP Blackbox, you served me well)

----------


## Toet

Gnome

----------


## Motoxrdude

You know you can make a poll right?
And this subject has most likely been posted here before.

----------


## nsleiman

i enjoy replying to this post.. more and more and ...

KDE  :Smile:

----------


## barbarian

KDE for sure.

----------


## picpak

First vote for Xfce.

----------


## bapoumba

Ahem ...
There is a link for you to vote in the first post.
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/759

----------


## lamadredelsapo

Gnome

----------


## sloggerkhan

Gnome, then xfce. I haven't tried some of them, though.

----------


## - Lazlo -

Gnome, I also like KDE but I prefer Gnome.

----------


## nyinge

Kde

----------


## Aricml

Kde

----------


## Kobalt

Gnome  :Smile:

----------


## Kateikyoushi

Ratpoison, then gnome.

----------


## zasf

gnome gnome gnome

----------


## Janzuka

Gnome!  :Dancing:

----------


## kevanr

KDE-its shiny.  :Smile:

----------


## maxamillion

Xfce .... Gnome is a close second

----------


## Graduate

Running Xubuntu, but use Openbox. I like it very very much.

----------


## etank

Gnome with a few KDE apps (yakuake for one)

----------


## chaosgeisterchen

I strongly prefer KDE over everything else I ran into, up to now. It's providing me the customizability and workflow I long for and is also quite fast and reliable.

Check out KDEmod, an optimized and patched version of KDE. It's only available for ArchLinux, though.

----------


## chavo

KDE for me.
Gnome is for the masses, the simplefolk.

----------


## riven0

> I strongly prefer KDE over everything else I ran into, up to now. It's providing me the customizability and workflow I long for and is also quite fast and reliable.
> 
> Check out KDEmod, an optimized and patched version of KDE. It's only available for ArchLinux, though.


Hmm, I hate KDE, but those screenshots look pretty good. _Decisions, decisions..._

----------


## riven0

> KDE for me.
> Gnome is for the masses, the simplefolk.


Come on, now, no need to be insulting.

----------


## GoldNugget

I like the clean elegance of Gnome. KDE just looks too garish for my taste.

----------

